# Yes me again.



## Miceandmore64 (Jun 7, 2013)

Hello. Im not here to start a fight. I have decided to take some advice and although I can't do some things you guys have told me to do, I will try my best to care for them as I am now keeping the mice as pets. You told me I could look after pet mice but to stop breeding them. I currently have 4 mice and 1 is a buck and 3 does. One doe may be getting rehomed but in a few weeks the does may be expecting babies. I will keep some does (maybe keep 7 if they have that many) and keep 10 does (including both the mothers) as pets in three groups of 3. The buck will be rehomed to a good home. And I will care for these mice very nicely untill they pass away. I will not replace the does when they pass and when I have 3 left I will get a few new ones (we have no rescues but I will go to pet shop if needed as I will be a better carer than 5 year old kids who there parents may have gotten them) Depending on how caring for them goes I will decrease the size if needed. I will have alot of spare cages (5 in fact) so I will be able to quarantine and take sick mice away.
I also may breed when I get a little older but as some of you have said I should not do so anymore at this time. I have become alot more mature and am now 13 and I am so sorry for being rude and ignoring your helpful advice. I hope you guys are happy with my conclusion but please tell me if you think this is a good idea.


----------



## emma20 (Feb 7, 2012)

If you have 3 mice that could be pregnant don't rehomed any it could be too much stress for the pregnant mouse to be rehomed


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jun 7, 2013)

2 mice that could be pregnant. No im not rejoining them im keeping them and keeping all there girl babies is there is no more than 7. Sorry I might have not worded that well but I tried. Dont worry im not rehomimg them  just a buck and maybe one doe because she already has had an offer for a great home.


----------



## emma20 (Feb 7, 2012)

Ok when would the other 2 mice be due that might pregnant?

What advice do you need?


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jun 7, 2013)

I don't need advice I had had 5 litters before  depends on when they mated and if the did but 2 or 3 weeks. (14-21 days) No advice is needed I know exactly what im doing 



EDIT- Now 9-14 days.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

I hope you have fun with your 7-9 mice. I'm sure they will love all the extra time you will be able to spend with them 

Well done for listening and taking action on behalf of your pets :thumbsup:


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jun 7, 2013)

Thank you! I am very proud to finally think clearly and realise I should not breed. Although every now and again I think NOO MICE BABY'S but I will keep the cages and give me a few years and I will be more mature and have more money (just started a job 1 day a week) I will let you guys know how the litters go  I hope they have quite a few girls as I would like to keep at least 2 cages of a trio of females. AHH im so excited!!


----------



## dave123791 (Oct 21, 2013)

I have no idea who you are or what you have done- So im just gonna say Hello.

I never kept mice in my entire life, and i never will. Their just animals i think should not be kept in cages. But that's just my opinion.


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jun 7, 2013)

If they were not in a cage they would get eaten/killed by a cat and they are now domesticated so they can't be "let into the wild"


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

What about the rabbits?


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jun 7, 2013)

Both rabbits are fine.
Wont be breeding them.


----------



## dave123791 (Oct 21, 2013)

Not trying to be rude but it's good manners to say hello back. A child without manners.


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jun 7, 2013)

Hello, hope your having a good day.
Sorry just a bit distracted after losing our cat.


----------



## kodakkuki (Aug 8, 2011)

Miceandmore64 said:


> I don't need advice I had had 5 litters before  depends on when they mated and if the did but 2 or 3 weeks. (14-21 days) No advice is needed I know exactly what im doing


i've had 5 litters of pups before- i'd never say i don't need more help and advise though!  i'm glad you're back and sounding a bit more mature (you know i don't mean that in a bad way!) :thumbsup:

sorry to hear about your cat. xx

and Dave- not the best with manners there yourself- an (i'm gonna go with...) adult, who in the same first comment to someone saying hello says that these pets shouldn't be kept as pets, then complains at 'the childs' manners! what pets do you have? i bet i can find someone who disagrees with keeping them as pets!


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jun 7, 2013)

kodakkuki said:


> i've had 5 litters of pups before- i'd never say i don't need more help and advise though!  i'm glad you're back and sounding a bit more mature (you know i don't mean that in a bad way!) :thumbsup:
> 
> sorry to hear about your cat. xx
> 
> and Dave- not the best with manners there yourself- an (i'm gonna go with...) adult, who in the same first comment to someone saying hello says that these pets shouldn't be kept as pets, then complains at 'the childs' manners! what pets do you have? i bet i can find someone who disagrees with keeping them as pets!


Thanks for the support about Misty! And thanks for the answer.
Yes but I mean I don't need to the basics  sorry if that wasnt clear.
Im back but I came back to an ugly rep dot where a lovely green one was, hey I will get that sorted! I mean im on the Internet, manners don't really matter and saying "hello" doesnt even matter. Its more please and thank you.


----------



## dave123791 (Oct 21, 2013)

kodakkuki said:


> i've had 5 litters of pups before- i'd never say i don't need more help and advise though!  i'm glad you're back and sounding a bit more mature (you know i don't mean that in a bad way!) :thumbsup:
> 
> sorry to hear about your cat. xx
> 
> and Dave- not the best with manners there yourself- an (i'm gonna go with...) adult, who in the same first comment to someone saying hello says that these pets shouldn't be kept as pets, then complains at 'the childs' manners! what pets do you have? i bet i can find someone who disagrees with keeping them as pets!


I just think mice shouldn't be kept as pets, it's just my opinion. I complain at his manners because he didn't say hello back. There's all my other pets:http://www.petforums.co.uk/rodents/362914-your-little-furries.html


----------



## dave123791 (Oct 21, 2013)

Miceandmore64 said:


> Thanks for the support about Misty! And thanks for the answer.
> Yes but I mean I don't need to the basics  sorry if that wasnt clear.
> Im back but I came back to an ugly rep dot where a lovely green one was, hey I will get that sorted! I mean im on the Internet, manners don't really matter and saying "hello" doesnt even matter. Its more please and thank you.


Don't like people like you. Manners matter everywhere. When and elderly person is gonna say hello to you you're not gonna say please or thank you are you?


----------



## Blackcats (Apr 13, 2013)

Really?

Perhaps she overlooked your comment and isn't being intentionally rude and ignoring you.

To be honest, if you expect every single person on this forum to answer every single thing you say, you may be in for a big surprise.

When people come across as whinging because someone doesn't answer them within a minute like facebook pop up chat sounds obsessive and limelight me sort of thing.


----------



## WelshYorkieLover (Oct 16, 2011)

dave123791 said:


> Don't like people like you. Manners matter everywhere. When and elderly person is gonna say hello to you you're not gonna say please or thank you are you?


Dave, you have just been repeatedly rude to a child! You have shown no manners or respect for this child and even continued to be rude to them after they explained that they have lost their cat! And you decided to be rude towards people who tried to point out that you were showing no manners. You are the only one with no manners. Miceandmore actually appologised for missing your comment and explained about the loss of his cat.

You have just been shown up by that 13 year old that in your opinion has no manners!

You have no idea what you are talking about either when it comes to mice in cages. Domesticated mice could never survive in the wild.


----------



## dave123791 (Oct 21, 2013)

WelshYorkieLover said:


> Dave, you have just been repeatedly rude to a child! You have shown no manners or respect for this child and even continued to be rude to them after they explained that they have lost their cat! And you decided to be rude towards people who tried to point out that you were showing no manners. You are the only one with no manners. Miceandmore actually appologised for missing your comment and explained about the loss of his cat.
> 
> You have just been shown up by that 13 year old that in your opinion has no manners!
> 
> You have no idea what you are talking about either when it comes to mice in cages. Domesticated mice could never survive in the wild.


I said i never keep mice because i don't think mice should be kept in cages, and like i said this is just my opinion. Calling me a horrible man is not a nice thing too.


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

dave123791 said:


> I said i never keep mice because i don't think mice should be kept in cages, and like i said this is just my opinion. *Calling me a horrible man is not a nice thing too.*


Ummm, what???
Where would that be?

Now I have my own opinions on the op due to previous experiences....you my dear are being down right rude for no reason :yesnod:


----------



## polishrose (Oct 26, 2011)

I'm actually shocked by dave's attitude..can't say I'm going to take much notice of his posts from now on if that's how he behaves towards a 13 year old.


----------



## dave123791 (Oct 21, 2013)

polishrose said:


> I'm actually shocked by dave's attitude..can't say I'm going to take much notice of his posts from now on if that's how he behaves towards a 13 year old.


Miceandmore has the red dot for some reason doesn't he? When she reported me she called me a horrible man. I'm a calm person but this person, just made me angry.


----------



## Blackcats (Apr 13, 2013)

Don't also believe that when people have red and green dots.

Some people have a nice full set of green dots and can actually be the unpleasant ones. 

Just because someone has a red dot does not make them a bad person. Let's not judge on poxy reputation points, which can be abused many times for god sake.

You are in the wrong. So you can pretend that over seven people on this thread are the wrong ones and you are sweet and innocent, or perhaps you can think to yourself that maybe you were rude.

The poster in question has made some mistakes on this forum and has words given from various members but there is no need to punish the member further because she gave a bit of a bad rep for herself to begin with.

You said hello to her and she didn't come back on until the next day (I checked times). She replied to someone else first straight away as they asked a more specific question and actually gave advice.

You called her rude the minute you saw she had replied to someone after only having come back online for ten minutes, because of what exactly? She didn't reply to you straight away, as if you deserve to be answered first.

Threads can get many replies and it can take a poster awhile to read them all and reply, no to mention not spot one.

And secondly, not every post on a thread is answered

I'm glad she reported you. You are rude indeed.

Get over yourself.


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jun 7, 2013)

dave123791 said:


> Miceandmore has the red dot for some reason doesn't he? When she reported me she called me a horrible man. I'm a calm person but this person, just made me angry.


She........


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jun 7, 2013)

I didnt report him. Wow I really missed alot after a day of being sick! Wow...


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

dave seriously, i think you could do with taking a lesson from the OP on growing up!!

miceandmore, glad to see you back and willing to learn, trry not to say things like you know it all when it comes to litters though, that did come accross as a bit....... off putting, we are all constantly learning in life


----------



## dave123791 (Oct 21, 2013)

Miceandmore64 said:


> She........


I'm sorry Miceandmore. I think i over reacted. You're a nice person. And i thought you were a guy. I didn't mean to hurt you or anybody else, I'm just having a hard time in my life and things are not going the way i planned them.


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jun 7, 2013)

Lil Miss said:


> dave seriously, i think you could do with taking a lesson from the OP on growing up!!
> 
> miceandmore, glad to see you back and willing to learn, trry not to say things like you know it all when it comes to litters though, that did come accross as a bit....... off putting, we are all constantly learning in life


Hello thanks for he welcome back.
Sorry I dont word things right but I did man to say I don't need the basics but I don't know my fingers have a mind of there own


----------



## loubyfrog (Feb 29, 2012)

dave123791 said:


> I'm sorry Miceandmore. I think i over reacted. You're a nice person. And i thought you were a guy. I didn't mean to hurt you or anybody else, I'm just having a hard time in my life and things are not going the way i planned them.


Really good of you to apologize Dave and sorry that you're having a tough time....I don't think anyone's life goes the way they plan it tbh.

There's a lot of good folk on here who are always around to listen so maybe next time instead of taking it out on people when you're in a crappy mood or feeling down pop over to general to have a moan......just like the rest of us.


----------



## dave123791 (Oct 21, 2013)

loubyfrog said:


> Really good of you to apologize Dave and sorry that you're having a tough time....I don't think anyone's life goes the way they plan it tbh.
> 
> There's a lot of good folk on here who are always around to listen so maybe next time instead of taking it out on people when you're in a crappy mood or feeling down pop over to general to have a moan......just like the rest of us.


Okay i will. Thanks


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jun 7, 2013)

I understand. Its fine dont stress  thanks for sorting it out guys


----------



## WelshYorkieLover (Oct 16, 2011)

It was me who 'reported' you. Though it wasn't actually reportig I took away some reputation. I don't do that ever but I really did think it was way out of order to talk like that to a child. 

Anyway, its done now and it was very good of you to appologies. We all have our ups and downs. I'm sorry that things arent great for you at the moment. If you want to chat about anything, you are more than welcome to PM me any time.

Chrissy x


----------



## dave123791 (Oct 21, 2013)

WelshYorkieLover said:


> It was me who 'reported' you. Though it wasn't actually reportig I took away some reputation. I don't do that ever but I really did think it was way out of order to talk like that to a child.
> 
> Anyway, its done now and it was very good of you to appologies. We all have our ups and downs. I'm sorry that things arent great for you at the moment. If you want to chat about anything, you are more than welcome to PM me any time.
> 
> Chrissy x


Thank you Chrissy


----------



## WelshYorkieLover (Oct 16, 2011)

dave123791 said:


> Thank you Chrissy


you're very welcome x


----------

